# My inshore rods and reels need help



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Who here can help me out, I need the top guide on 2 rods replaced and a good servive type cleaning and greasing on 3 spinning reels and 1 bait caster. Can someone point me in the rite direction or advise me to a certain person who's good at these type of maintenance actions... thanks yall!!


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

if you want your reels cleaned and working better than new PM OceanMaster or Pompanojoe on the forum. They both do great work.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ragon210 said:


> if you want your reels cleaned and working better than new PM OceanMaster or Pompanojoe on the forum. They both do great work.


 
thank you


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

For rod guides or rod builds, I use John O' Quinn at Tight Lines. He is great on work just like yours and he has built some phenomenal rods for me. He doesn't discriminate about what kind of work it is....just does it right. 

711 North Pace Blvd. (SW corner of intersection with Cervantes St.) 850-433-2962
[email protected]


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ragon210 said:


> if you want your reels cleaned and working better than new PM OceanMaster or Pompanojoe on the forum. They both do great work.


+2 from me and probably the rest of pff


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Bravo87 said:


> +2 from me and probably the rest of pff


×3 I'm not sure if they do rod repair but they work wonders on reels. They both make them better than new for a very reasonable price. I have only used ocean master but I have seen Joe's work and it just as good!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo87 said:


> +2 from me and probably the rest of pff



x4. Keith does fantastic work and is absurdly inexpensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

